# How to block usb modem internect access in a domain system.



## suraj (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi  all  ,one  problem i faced during these days,
i want to block  usb modem internet connection  in our domain system.
Because i have blocked some sites like porn,matrimonial , etc in my server but when 
any user connect his usb modem like reliance, tata indicom, airtel, they surf internet what ever they want . i want that how can i block or disable any usb moden connection in my domain system.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm, You can use ZoneAlarm, which has parental control features where you can disable porn, dating, online games etc. They work for entire internet communication across your comp, so whatever internet they use, it will work. You can also protect it with a password.


----------



## suraj (Oct 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Hmm, You can use ZoneAlarm, which has parental control features where you can disable porn, dating, online games etc. They work for entire internet communication across your comp, so whatever internet they use, it will work. You can also protect it with a password.


 
hi dheeraj we have wireless connection also , if u have idea more then give brief description about it ,better give step by step.
again i am confirming u that we have one isp from vsnl and whole network is enabled with wifi.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 14, 2008)

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/6441/zap3zx9.jpg
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/7153/zap2jp9.jpg
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/4213/zap1ee8.jpg

Parental Control options, plus the networks list, where all new networks in a machine are automatically added. That includes Wifi.


----------



## suraj (Oct 18, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> *img410.imageshack.us/img410/6441/zap3zx9.jpg
> *img509.imageshack.us/img509/7153/zap2jp9.jpg
> *img527.imageshack.us/img527/4213/zap1ee8.jpg
> 
> Parental Control options, plus the networks list, where all new networks in a machine are automatically added. That includes Wifi.


 

hi dheeraj

by this process only sites can be blocked but i want to block usb modem connection by which they can use internet connection .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmm, can limited accounts add new hardware devices in xp?  check if you can prevent that.

or just disable USB in bios


----------



## suraj (Oct 20, 2008)

Deeraj i know that any limited account can't install or uninstall any programmed but in our domain system we give the permission to  user for install and unstill programee and we grouped in administrator.




dheeraj_kumar said:


> Hmm, can limited accounts add new hardware
> devices in xp? check if you can prevent that.
> 
> or just disable USB in bios


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

No, I was talking about installing new hardware devices, like the USB modem, and not softwares.


----------

